# Abbyy finereader aus java starten, Ergebnis zurück?



## Fabse (27. Nov 2012)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit über ein Java Programm den abbyy finereader zu starten mit vordefinierten Funktionen? Der abbyy finereader soll aus einem Bild was erkennen und mir das erkannte dann in einen String zurück schicken in das Java Programm.

Rein theoretisch müsste das doch möglich sein? Er speichert ja das erkannte in eine Word Datei aus dieser könnte man ja copy paste rausmachen.

Dieses free OCR Tool kann es leider nicht  GOCR

Dafür ist meine Zahl wohl zu "schlecht"












Wenn ich dem abbyy finereader die Bilder geben, erkennt er es zu 100% und genau das brauch ich! Das erkannte dann zurück ins Java Programm.

Wer ne Idee?

Danke


----------



## TKausL (27. Nov 2012)

Fabse hat gesagt.:


> Er speichert ja das erkannte in eine Word Datei aus dieser könnte man ja copy paste rausmachen.



Glaube ich nicht dran, aber aus Java kann man auch Textdateien auslesen.


----------



## Fabse (27. Nov 2012)

Ich muss aber erst mal die Zahlen aus dem Bild haben! Alles soll voll automatisch gehen ohne das ich was tun muss.
Idee wäre also, das Bild mit abbyy finereader auslesen und dann die zahlen zurück ins Java Programm.


----------

